# Frozen milk curdled?



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

So I froze a bunch of milk to use while my goats are dry, and the latest bag I thawed was curdled - pretty severely curdled, actually. It smells fine and it tastes fine, but if I strained it it would be cheese. Any ideas what might cause this? The other bags I've thawed were just fine. The cream separated a little, but nothing a vigorous shaking wouldn't fix.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I have no idea, but the same happened to some of mine. :shrug: It was also frozen in a plastic bag. I concluded it just wasn't super fresh when I froze it, but I know it wasn't curdled when I put it in the freezer.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Ugh, the next bag did the same thing, too! I'm wondering if it's because I'm thawing them more slowly than I was at the beginning. The first nine bags were perfect, now here I am with two weeks to go before I start milking, and a gallon of drinkable cottage cheese and a gallon of I'm afraid to thaw it is all I have left.  At least it still makes good gravy.


----------

